# Family Worship



## Santos (Sep 9, 2021)

Just found this. I have been listening to this same sermon for the last 4 days or so. What a gem! I have only recently started listening to Joel Beeke and I am hooked.

Reactions: Love 4 | Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 9, 2021)

Glad you stumbled upon Dr. Beeke. Let me know if you need help finding more resources.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Santos (Sep 9, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Glad you stumbled upon Dr. Beeke. Let me know if you need help finding more resources.


Thank you brother. Feel free to recommend anything by Dr. Beeke that you think is especially good. My wife and I are watching his sermons on The Book of Revelation right now. Also very good!


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Sep 10, 2021)

Santos said:


> Thank you brother. Feel free to recommend anything by Dr. Beeke that you think is especially good. My wife and I are watching his sermons on The Book of Revelation right now. Also very good!


I recommend, everything by Beeke

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 10, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> Beeke


When Dr Beeke was speaking at a conference here in New Zealand a couple of years ago he took a few days with his wife to enjoy the Southern Alps in the South Island. Unfortunately he did not get to see our native bird - the Kiwi. If he had seen a Kiwi he would have discovered it has a very unique ... you guessed it..... Beeke

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 10, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> I recommend, everything by Beeke


Yes, I agree, though I may have a bit of bias.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 10, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Yes, I agree, though I may have a bit of bias.


I have started reading ' A Radical, Comprehensive Call to Holiness '. From what I have read so far, it is one of the most spiritually edifying and helpful books I have read on the Christian life. I hope it is widely promoted. It is idea for both family worship and also as a solid instruction work on how to spiritually mature in the Christian life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Informative 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 13, 2021)

Does anyone have recommendations on a commentary that can be kept in the family room for use during family worship as Dr. Beeke outlines in the OP video?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 13, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on a commentary that can be kept in the family room for use during family worship as Dr. Beeke outlines in the OP video?


Yes, I can recommend a few things.









Family Worship Bible Guide - Bonded Leather Gift Edition


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org













Family Worship Bible Commentary: 3 Volume Set (Camp)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org













Beginning: Family Worship in Genesis (Beeke and Thompson)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org










Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible: New Modern Edition [6 volume - Set]: Henry, Matthew: 0031809120972: Amazon.com: Books


Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible: New Modern Edition [6 volume - Set] [Henry, Matthew] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible: New Modern Edition [6 volume - Set]



www.amazon.com





Prices are absurd for this set, but I would not be without it for family instruction: https://www.bookfinder.com/search/?title=Commentary the Holy&author=Matthew Poole&submit=Search&new_used=&currency=USD&binding=&destination=us&st=sr&ac=qr&lang=en









Expository Thoughts on the Gospels - 7 Vol. Set (Ryle)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org





And long out of print is John Trapp's commentary, but it just so happens we are reprinting this valuable commentary on the Scripture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 13, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have started reading ' A Radical, Comprehensive Call to Holiness '. From what I have read so far, it is one of the most spiritually edifying and helpful books I have read on the Christian life. I hope it is widely promoted. It is idea for both family worship and also as a solid instruction work on how to spiritually mature in the Christian life.


Excellent, brother. I am so happy to hear you benefited from this volume. This was a source of joy for Barrett and Beeke to work on together. They have the same hopes as you for this book.

It has been since it was still in PDF form when I read it, but I also found it edifying and soul-stirring. It is one I remember that I wanted to lead my wife through. I may add it to our roster once we finish Bavinck's _Wonderful Works of God. _Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 13, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Yes, I can recommend a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Order placed

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 13, 2021)

There are 4 good questions to ask and discuss when reading any Bible passage, which makes for great study and application:

1. What does this say about God?
2. What does this say about me/people?
3. What does this say about life?
4. How can this be applied?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## danekristjan (Sep 13, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Yes, I can recommend a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you're reprinting John Trapp's full commentary?!?!?! When?!?!


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 13, 2021)

danekristjan said:


> Wait, you're reprinting John Trapp's full commentary?!?!?! When?!?!


Yes, we are. I will have to look at my calendar. We have a bunch of major projects in the works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 13, 2021)

danekristjan said:


> Wait, you're reprinting John Trapp's full commentary?!?!?! When?!?!


It isn't scheduled as of yet. 

Before then, we have Goodwin's works coming out in hardcover, Hugh Binning's works, and potentially Thomas Boston's works before then. Boston isn't scheduled either, but it is actively in the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## danekristjan (Sep 13, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> It isn't scheduled as of yet.
> 
> Before then, we have Goodwin's works coming out in hardcover, Hugh Binning's works, and potentially Thomas Boston's works before then. Boston isn't scheduled either, but it is actively in the process.


Amen. I always praise God for the ministry of RHB. What a blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## danekristjan (Sep 13, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> It isn't scheduled as of yet.
> 
> Before then, we have Goodwin's works coming out in hardcover, Hugh Binning's works, and potentially Thomas Boston's works before then. Boston isn't scheduled either, but it is actively in the process.


If I could make a next 10 year suggestion.
Some works long out of print, but constantly recommended by Dr Beeke and others:

Works of John Howe
Works of William Bridge 
Works of Oliver Heywood
Works of Edward Reynolds

these, in my opinion, have been out of print for far too long.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 13, 2021)

danekristjan said:


> If I could make a next 10 year suggestion.
> Some works long out of print, but constantly recommended by Dr Beeke and others:
> 
> Works of John Howe
> ...


I already have my sights on William Bridge. It pains me I had to part with my set. Same with Reynolds. Reynolds is in our five-year plan.


----------



## alexanderjames (Sep 14, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I already have my sights on William Bridge. It pains me I had to part with my set. Same with Reynolds. Reynolds is in our five-year plan.



Well how exciting is this! I’m very fortunate to have recently obtained Bridge and some of the Reynolds volumes, but I know how hard they are to come by and how highly praised they are by those who have read them. 

I’ve heard mixed things about John Howe, and I understand SDG only did volumes 2 and 4 of Oliver Heywood’s works previously.


----------



## JH (Sep 14, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I already have my sights on William Bridge. It pains me I had to part with my set. Same with Reynolds. Reynolds is in our five-year plan.


Does RHB have any intentions in the next 5 or so years to reprint the works of William Bridge?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 14, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Does RHB have any intentions in the next 5 or so years to reprint the works of William Bridge?


It is not officially on the calendar. I am going to pitch WB in a year or so. 

I would love to now, but I am involved with another undisclosed individual's collected works that is in the seed stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexanderjames (Sep 15, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> It is not officially on the calendar. I am going to pitch WB in a year or so.
> 
> I would love to now, but I am involved with another undisclosed individual's collected works that is in the seed stage.



Out of curiosity, do you discuss big projects with other publishers so that you don’t work on the same thing at the same time?

I don’t want to completely derail the thread though!


----------



## Kinghezy (Sep 15, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Yes, I can recommend a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Matthew Henry has been my go to for a while. Ryle's books are easier to digest & and he breaks them up into sections convenient to tackle at one time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 18, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> When Dr Beeke was speaking at a conference here in New Zealand a couple of years ago he took a few days with his wife to enjoy the Southern Alps in the South Island. Unfortunately he did not get to see our native bird - the Kiwi. If he had seen a Kiwi he would have discovered it has a very unique ... you guessed it..... Beeke
> View attachment 8344


This has been stuck in my head since you posted it. Every time I see his name or one of his books on my shelf (just a few from RHB) I say in my head Beeke’s Beaky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 27, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> Order placed


Just an update on the seeking after a Family Worship book. Dr. Joel Beeke's "Family Worhsip Bible Guide" is incredible. I did order the first 3 suggestions and they are all very good but the "Family Worship Bible Guide" is a must have in my opinion.

edited: I should note the mom's group at my church (hosted by my wife) is also now planning to use the "Family Worship bible Guide as well!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## C4MERON (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for this recommendation brother! I am now looking into purchasing this. A devotional for every chapter in the bible?? This sounds the business for family devotions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 27, 2021)

C4MERON said:


> Thanks for this recommendation brother! I am now looking into purchasing this. A devotional for every chapter in the bible?? This sounds the business for family devotions.


It is very very well done. I have not seen anything like it before. For each chapter of bible there is about 2 paragraphs in the guide with about 3-4 questions between the two paragraphs and the head of house can easily expand the paragraphs to teach the family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (Sep 27, 2021)

I just purchased the Reformation Heritage Study Bible for my wife and the Family Worship book by Dr. Beeke for myself. Maybe I can drop some hints and get her to get me the Family Worship Study Guide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 28, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> It is very very well done. I have not seen anything like it before. For each chapter of bible there is about 2 paragraphs in the guide with about 3-4 questions between the two paragraphs and the head of house can easily expand the paragraphs to teach the family.



I have that volume and have enjoyed it. All of the devotional comments are taken directly from Beeke's study Bible. I'm planning to use it as part of my personal devotions next year. Oddly, there is no comment for Daniel 12 - possibly an editing error?


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 28, 2021)

bookslover said:


> I have that volume and have enjoyed it. All of the devotional comments are taken directly from Beeke's study Bible. I'm planning to use it as part of my personal devotions next year. Oddly, there is no comment for Daniel 12 - possibly an editing error?


I just checked my copy and Daniel 12 is present (p 597). Copyright date is 2016 for reference.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 28, 2021)

bookslover said:


> I have that volume and have enjoyed it. All of the devotional comments are taken directly from Beeke's study Bible. I'm planning to use it as part of my personal devotions next year. Oddly, there is no comment for Daniel 12 - possibly an editing error?


It was a printing error in the first run that has long been corrected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bookslover (Sep 28, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> I just checked my copy and Daniel 12 is present (p 597). Copyright date is 2016 for reference.



Yes, from 2016. I must have one of the earlier printings, since page 597 has only the comments for Daniel 11. I believe it has been corrected in later printings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

